# calling knowledgable bully owners!



## Chinadog (Sep 14, 2009)

What do you think of this Pedigree? I dont know anything about bullies so just looking to see if it was decent? :hammer::roll:


----------



## Chinadog (Sep 14, 2009)

nobody?


----------



## beccaboo (Dec 27, 2009)

sorry  i know nada about pedigrees period. heard of throwin knuckles but thats it on the list


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

Kinda scatter. Mostly RE dogs taken to AmStaff Blood on the Sire half and then RE taken to APBT blood on the Dam half. Not really the most impressive pedigree, gonna make a dog that looks more classic style at most, buuuuuuuuut if I had to take a guess at what the dog will turn out like, I'd say it'd would look like a run of the mill pit bull. The RE dogs in the ped are really not extreme(thought I don't recognize a couple) so if a straight up bully dog is not yer thing then you have nothing to worry about. I'm betting that the dad was a pretty solid AST looking dog...?

This is an example of what a bully/apbt cross looks like










This is a Gotti/Tombstone dog. LOL on the cross... It was an accident.


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

What I'm really curious about, myself, is how did you make that pedigree and get it turned into BBCode?


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

This is another Razords Edge Bully Apbt Cross =)










ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [331773] :: BERNIE MAC DADDY


----------



## Chinadog (Sep 14, 2009)

reddoggy said:


> What I'm really curious about, myself, is how did you make that pedigree and get it turned into BBCode?


well I know the girl because she works at the vet clinic and her friend is the one with the kennel, there ped is on there myspace page so I just copied it because she interested me in two pups. I like them all bully, apbt. But I dont really care for the xxl (thats just me, not knockin anyone  )and I wanted to make sure they werent gonna be oversized bullies I know of throwin knuckles but not about the rest. So how much will these pups weigh out to be? around 50 or so? They are SUPER tiny, so I was wondering what there guesstimated weight woudl be and this isnt my area of expertise lol, so I was hoping you or someone woudl pop up and school me lol!


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

Chinadog said:


> well I know the girl because she works at the vet clinic and her friend is the one with the kennel, there ped is on there myspace page so I just copied it because she interested me in two pups. I like them all bully, apbt. But I dont really care for the xxl (thats just me, not knockin anyone  )and I wanted to make sure they werent gonna be oversized bullies I know of throwin knuckles but not about the rest. So how much will these pups weigh out to be? around 50 or so? They are SUPER tiny, so I was wondering what there guesstimated weight woudl be and this isnt my area of expertise lol, so I was hoping you or someone woudl pop up and school me lol!


Bernie was the runt of the liter and at 9 months he is at 80 pound range. You really can't judge the dog until it has fully matured. I think the pups can turn out to be heavy from thier bully line but maybe not as tall? it really depends but I am sure you wont be getting a 100 pound dog.


----------



## Chinadog (Sep 14, 2009)

im sure they'll be littlier being females, I saw mama she was small, compact, not overdone but I wasnt sure on the ped. I will post some pics of em.


----------



## Chinadog (Sep 14, 2009)

They are 11wks and look like 6wk old pups thats why I was questioning the ped.


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

They are adorable, I don't think they are going to be too big. Their bones aren't bully thick I dont think you have anything to worry about. I would steal the blue fawn with the white stockings at any time =) she is freaking cute !


----------



## Chinadog (Sep 14, 2009)

hehe thank you, there so itty bitty lol its hard to believe theyve got bully lines in them. lol. the little fawn blue is the smallest lol, anyway had to ask! Are the dogs in the ped bigger bullies further back?


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

Chinadog said:


> hehe thank you, there so itty bitty lol its hard to believe theyve got bully lines in them. lol. the little fawn blue is the smallest lol, anyway had to ask! Are the dogs in the ped bigger bullies further back?


Believe it or not most bullies aren't huge like everyone says.. Bullies tend to be shorter than most APBT they are way stockier but they are way shorter. You have some crazy xxxl bullies but judging from the ped you aren't dealing with any of those types. The tiny girl will be probably turn out to be very compact, If you are interested in the pups go by the temperament and forget the ped. You want a nice submissive doggy that will let you pet it and pick it up like a baby. The interaction between them is really important, I would go with the lowest level of energy and the most laid back but that is just me.


----------



## Chinadog (Sep 14, 2009)

well I have both the girls. The brown one is laid back, more alert, would rather sunbathe. The little one would rather hang on to some sort of pc of clothing or run off with shoes in her mouth. lol! I cant wait to see how they grow!


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

Chinadog said:


> well I have both the girls. The brown one is laid back, more alert, would rather sunbathe. The little one would rather hang on to some sort of pc of clothing or run off with shoes in her mouth. lol! I cant wait to see how they grow!


that's awesome dont you have a bunch of dogs already? you are crazylol


----------



## Chinadog (Sep 14, 2009)

Its only to much for an individual when you cant afford to feed them, there medicals, and dont have the spare time to work them.. I have all of the above!


----------



## CINCINNATIBULLIES (Jan 15, 2009)

looks like an amstaff/r.e./t.n.t dog. gonna be a clasic bully on the smaller side. and for all that puppy talk i was once given some advice from a dog friend: "close our eyes and pick one up that;s the best chance ya got to get the best pup in a litter". then the old timer proceeded to explain that no dog shows it's full potential till at least 1.5 yrs of age anyone tell ya they can pick the best pup out from jump is crazy and should not be breeding.


beautiful dog by the way!


----------



## gamer (Feb 1, 2010)

Gratz on the pups. You ever get rid of the other dog you were trying to re home?


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

gamer said:


> Gratz on the pups. You ever get rid of the other dog you were trying to re home?


Yeah? What happened with Meeko?


----------



## Chinadog (Sep 14, 2009)

??? I still have Meeko. Im not rehoming him unless its somebody from this board. If not, hes staying here. Hes turning 9mths so Im getting ready to go to a few shows with diamond and Meek weightpulling. Im hoping for a texarkana show that way it wont be so far to drive.


----------

